# Solarpod 1K, way better deal than Goal Zero 1250??



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I mentioned this in the other thread but felt like I was thread stealing, the more I look at this the more it looks like a way better deal than a Yeti Goal Zero 1250, what do you guys think? It has a LiFePO4 and a pure sine wave inverter. You probably can beat the price with a DIY project, but for an out of the box portable 35 lb solar generator I'm not seeing anything better...

https://www.sunbirdsolar.com/collections/solarpod-power-station/products/solarpod-1k

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...s=solarpod&dpPl=1&dpID=41M4PorjmXL&ref=plSrch


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The specs confuse me. The rated input is 29 VDC, but they give a charging example of 10 hours with a single 120 W solar panel, which would produce 12 VDC.

Is it a 12V or a 24V system?

Otherwise, the lightness of the thing is super, looks pretty good.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I emailed them and got one reply, I'm going to reply to them with your exact question, i'm also going to ask them which inverter they use exactly, I imagine that the inverter used is important for knowing how good of a deal it is.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a couple of the Humless 1500 series solar generators... last one being 1300 wh. They are a site sponsor here so you can click on one of their ads to see their offerings.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's not all that hard to put together a battery system that will outperform this one for a lot less money. I had no experience with 12V, and I built a two battery parallel system with a 1000 watt pure sine inverter and a 30 amp charger, for about $1000. It has a 160 amp hr capacity, 2 times what this one has. But it's lead acid, and heavy as hell, I don't know what your requirements are.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Tiny battery, to make things easier to understand the battery is no more powerful than a 12v 80 amp/hr car battery (it's actually a 24v 40 amp/hr battery). Yes, it will last more cycles than a car battery but still a LOT of money for a small battery hooked to a $250 inverter and the inverter is too small to start some full sized refrigerators. If you do get it you need to be careful to match the solar panel's Vpm matches the charger's power input parameters.

And don't call it a solar generator, It's not. It's a $1000 lithium battery (like this https://www.lithiumion-batteries.com/products/24-volt-lithium-batteries/) and a $250 inverter (like this https://www.amazon.com/Xantrex-806-...-1&keywords=1000+watt+pure+sine+wave+inverter) with AC/DC charger in a plastic box and a few USB connectors.

Buy it if you must at $2321 USD at today's exchange rate. @ I'd last a day


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> But it's lead acid, and heavy as hell, I don't know what your requirements are.


Personally, I needed something light, with a small footprint and without the limitations of lead acid. Mine are sealed inside EMP bags & placed inside Faraday enclosures and are taken out & discharged at least once a year.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

******* said:


> Personally, I needed something light, with a small footprint and without the limitations of lead acid. Mine are sealed inside EMP bags & placed inside Faraday enclosures and are taken out & discharged at least once a year.


Are batteries subject to EMP, do you know? Haven't been able to answer that. Inverters obviously are.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Are batteries subject to EMP, do you know? Haven't been able to answer that. Inverters obviously are.


As far as I understand, only the ones with some smart technology built in but I certainly am no expert. If I was, I'd have built my own system.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

You guys are right I need to stop looking to put my money into someone elses pocket due to a combo of going after a pretty package and not trusting myself to do it right. To tell you the truth at this point in time all I'd really want is a nice LiFePO4, a way to just charge it from a wall or 12V car outlet, and an inverter for different outputs, i can really go without the solar input. I especially love the superiority of LiFePO4s when it comes to charge losses from just sitting. That 24V 50 AH LiFePO4 from that website you posted is looking good John. Ok question, would it pretty much be the same thing to get the 48V 25 AH? And do all LiFePO4s come automatically with a BMS? It says built in battery protection system on their batteries, is that the same as a BMS?

Edit...oh damn those batteries on that website are Lithium Ion not Lithium Iron, I didn't even notice at first lol


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> You guys are right I need to stop looking to put my money into someone elses pocket due to a combo of going after a pretty package and not trusting myself to do it right. To tell you the truth at this point in time all I'd really want is a nice LiFePO4, a way to just charge it from a wall or 12V car outlet, and an inverter for different outputs, i can really go without the solar input. I especially love the superiority of LiFePO4s when it comes to charge losses from just sitting. That 24V 50 AH LiFePO4 from that website you posted is looking good John. Ok question, would it pretty much be the same thing to get the 48V 25 AH? And do all LiFePO4s come automatically with a BMS? It says built in battery protection system on their batteries, is that the same as a BMS?


I don't know if you were asking me, but I'll take a stab at it.

The lithium batteries are light and hold their charge better than lead acid, great for carrying around. Personally, I would not want a 24V or 48V portable battery. The higher voltages are primarily for home-based systems, where it results in less ohmic loss due to long cable runs, and better efficiency when inverting to 120VAC. Also there is a lot more choice in chargers and portable inverters in 12V, and they are much cheaper. Easier to step down to charge devices, too.

I think BMS means battery management system, the same as battery protection system. Lithium batteries can be dangerous if overcharged, the BMS prevents that. They are usually built in.

I'm not sure if a special AC charger is needed for lithiums, you'll have to check. A big lithium like you are considering may draw more amps to charge than a car's cigarette lighter can deliver. Don't let that deter you, though, you can always clamp directly to your car's battery to charge.

If you choose a 24V or 48V battery, at some point you're probably going to need a DC to DC voltage converter. I believe they are called Buck Boards; they're pretty cheap.

You will need a way to protect a large lithium battery from damage, such as a battery box. A puncture could result in a fire with spectacular results.

If I got anything wrong, guys, please correct me.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Ok thanks good points. Cheaper options for 12V, and no need to up voltage for a small portable package that's all together, got it!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

******* said:


> As far as I understand, only the ones with some smart technology built in but I certainly am no expert. If I was, I'd have built my own system.


Agreed, LA, AGM, and Gel batteries will all easily survive an EMP. Lithium batteries of any sort that are designed to be recharged require a BMS (battery monitoring system) which is often built into the battery. The BMS is unlikely to be EMP resistant.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I don't know if you were asking me, but I'll take a stab at it.
> 
> The lithium batteries are light and hold their charge better than lead acid, great for carrying around. Personally, I would not want a 24V or 48V portable battery. The higher voltages are primarily for home-based systems, where it results in less ohmic loss due to long cable runs, and better efficiency when inverting to 120VAC. Also there is a lot more choice in chargers and portable inverters in 12V, and they are much cheaper. Easier to step down to charge devices, too.
> 
> ...


What sideKahr said.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Answer to your edit: lithium ion, lithium iron, lithium polymer; they're all lithium cells, just slightly different chemistrys for different performance requirements.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Bottom line is it depends on your requirements and wallet. If your going to be mobile and have deep pockets Lithium is the way to go, It's more efficient and weighs a lot less but it is very expensive, like, 6 times as expensive as an AGM of the same size. https://www.amazon.com/12-Volt-80AH...8-2-fkmr0&keywords=12v+lithium+battery+80+amp Also while there are no promises that the Lithium battery with it's BMS electronics will hold up theoretically a Lithium battery should last twice a many years as a AGM or LA battery.

For traveling on a budget and the same low maintance as the Lithium assuming you have a strong back to pick the 60 lb battery up go with an AGM.

For the best bang for the buck assuming you're not traveling too much (or the battery is very securely mounted) go with Lead Acid (LA, also known as FLA). They require monthly maintance but last a few years longer than AGMs at a lower price.


----------

